# Unusual headstone



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2021)

wow ......................I have seen many a obituary that said items like that .................just never the permanent type of this on a headstone....

I would much rather see family be real .........then pretend a person was a saint or even a good person just because they passed.......... i
 just think someone may rethink the permanence of this decision.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

I'd much prefer to see people say nothing.

The old saying, "_if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all_", I think still trumps all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 10, 2021)

I love it, if I was able I’d put something like that on my mother’s tombstone.  But she knows better than to give me access .


----------



## katlupe (Apr 28, 2021)

It looks like they wanted future generations to know what she was really like. They spent some money on that stone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149084


I would have liked something similar on my Fathers' grave but not as pleasant.. however I wouldn't waste money on the Old abusive  Bar steward....and I left his ashes on the shelf at the Crem


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2021)

IMO it says more about the living than the dead.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 28, 2021)

From the title of the thread - I was hoping it was some type of new digital headstone.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 28, 2021)

What would you want on your tombstone (besides pepperoni)?

"The old bastard just wouldn't die, so we buried him anyway!".     

Tony


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it says more about the living than the dead.


It certainly does.  It says the living believe honesty is the best policy.
And in most cases (including this one), it is.


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2021)

I've read similar obituaries.  I see nothing wrong with it.
My abusive, raging-witch mother earned one like that, but I didn't play a part in her head stone & I couldn't care less, anyway.  In fact, if she didn't have a prepaid funeral, I would have told the mortuary: "Do whatever you want with her & don't bother sending us a bill."
Her 4 kids were just thankful she was gone.  We didn't attend her funeral.

Ya know what?  If you want to be remembered in a nice way when you're gone, _be a nice person while you're here._


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've read similar obituaries.  I see nothing wrong with it.
> My abusive, raging-witch mother earned one like that, but I didn't play a part in her head stone & I couldn't care less, anyway.  In fact, if she didn't have a prepaid funeral, I would have told the mortuary: "Do whatever you want with her & don't bother sending us a bill."
> Her 4 kids were just thankful she was gone.  We didn't attend her funeral.
> 
> *Ya know what?  If you want to be remembered in a nice way when you're gone, *_*be a nice person while you're here.*_


Hear- Hear!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2021)

It says to me that Mom is still pulling the strings and pushing the buttons in the lives of Buddy, Jackie, and Mike.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 28, 2021)

How sad for them!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 28, 2021)

On a lighter note, where I lived in the country outside Saratoga Springs, NY, there was an old (as in some gravestones were from Revolutionary War-old) grave yard.  I was in the midst of doing a high school class project, squatted down behind a stone to get a rubbing of the epitaph.   I stood up about the time two sisters from the farm next door walked by.. they both shrieked and jumped; I think they lost a years growth


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It says to me that Mom is still pulling the strings and pushing the buttons in the lives of Buddy, Jackie, and Mike.


That's your misinterpretation & reading something into it that isn't there.
Speaking the truth can be liberating for some, even though others may not approve of it on religious or other grounds.  Sugarcoating the truth & being in denial can be stressful.  And supporting a lie can also be stressful.


----------



## Leonie (Apr 28, 2021)

Reminds me of another old saying of my Mother's. "Never speak ill of the dead."  I never really agreed with her on that one, but after seeing that childish dummy spit etched in stone.  I think I get it.  To me, it says more about Buddy, Jackie and Mike than it does about their mother.


----------



## Dana (Apr 28, 2021)

_Pitiable bunch, Buddy, Jackie and Mike. Even after all the expense, they will never be happy. Tit for tat does not work. _


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Pitiable bunch, Buddy, Jackie and Mike. Even after all the expense, they will never be happy. Tit for tat does not work. _


Not nearly as pitiable as the mother who earned it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

of course Buddy, Jackie  & Mike are to be Pitied... they suffered greatly at the hands of someone purporting to be their carer and protector, they certainly got no pity from their mother .... they even wish her peace and insulation from the bad world  she found when she was alive,and paid for a decent headstone.. ... if this is the only way they can get some retribution  then God Bless them ,IMO>.. 

people who have never suffered at the hands of someone else in a terrible way have absolutely no idea what it feels like to not be able to retaliate...


----------

